# Merry Christmas to me



## j-dogg (Dec 30, 2010)

The lens of course.


----------



## KVRNut (Dec 30, 2010)

Congratulations on your lens!  Have one for a Canon FD mount and they are a sweet lens to use.:thumbup:


----------



## Mike_E (Dec 30, 2010)

Congrats, that looks like the one made by Kiron.  If you can find one a Kiron 28-105 is a great lens too!  Kiron 28-105 glass.::Manual Focus Lenses


----------



## j-dogg (Dec 30, 2010)

Yep it's the Kiron Revision 1 with the 67mm filter thread. Can't wait to get some shooting done with this bad boy, ironic how I found it the day of the end of my Kodachrome project.


----------



## Canon AE-1 (Dec 31, 2010)

I love that Real camera, Great lens!


----------

